# Killi babies



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thought I was just lucky and finally got some killi babies out of my pair when I noticed in another one of my tanks the same exact babies swimming around. They may or may not be mine not 100% sure have been moving plants all over the place between these two tanks. Anybody at the August meeting that brought anubius or crypts have a pair of killi fish?


----------

